# Alguem aqui usa o mutt ?

## jbssm

Ando a (tentar) usar o mutt para ver o e-mail, mas não consigo por aquilo com caracteres em português.

Alguem dá uma ajudinha ?

Bruno Morgado

----------

## AngusYoung

Olha ... alguma coisa me diz que você tem que configurar o seu /etc/rc.conf

Segue abaixo o que *eu* uso:

```

KEYMAP="br-abnt2"

CONSOLEFONT="lat1-16"
```

Talvez seja preciso colocar isso aqui (no /etc/profile) também: 

```
LESS_CHARSET='iso8859'

LC_CTYPE='pt_PT'

LC_NUMERIC='pt_PT'

LC_TIME='pt_PT'

LC_COLLATE='pt_PT'

LC_MONETARY='pt_PT'

LC_PAPER='pt_PT'

LC_NAME='pt_PT'

LC_ADDRESS='pt_PT'

LC_TELEPHONE='pt_PT'

LC_MEASUREMENT='pt_PT'

export LESS_CHARSET

export LC_CTYPE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME

export LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY

export LC_PAPER LC_NAME LC_ADDRESS

export LC_TELEPHONE LC_MEASUREMENT

```

Espero que isso resolva seu problema   :Cool: 

----------

## jbssm

Eu já tinha essas linhas no rc.conf, mas não no profile.

Mas mesmo assim continuo a não ver os cartacteres como ç, ou ã, e nem mesmo a conseguir escreve-los (por exemplo no subject de uma mensagem).

De qualquer modo obrigado pela tentativa.

----------

## darktux

AngusYoung: basta usar LC_ALL k ele mete o mesmo em todos os LC_*, e se calhar recomendava-t a usar pt_BR em vez de pt_PT   :Rolling Eyes: 

jbssm: 'tás a usar framebuffer?

----------

## jbssm

Estranho.

Dartux, depois de teres perguntado se estava a usar framebuffer (e sim, estou) resolvi fazer [ALT]+[F2] e abrir uma nova shel, e ai a acentuação está bem.

Isto parece só acontecer quando estou a usar um terminal numa sessão X.

Por acaso isto é KDE, mas será que acontece em qualquer desktop ?

----------

## jbssm

Ok, já funciona.

Tinha de reinicializar a shell para as modificações em /etc/profile tomarem efito   :Embarassed: 

Darktux, aqui do LC_ALL não é verdade, quer dizer em teoria até pode ser, mas quando eu tentei LC_ALL as fontes não davam, e agora que pus como o AngusYoung sugeriu, já tudo funciona.

----------

## darktux

Eu quando digo as coisas é com algum fundamento.. 

Faz o seguinte, e já se vê se ando por aí a dizer mentiras ou não...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

faz locale e vê os resultados, depois faz export LC_ALL=pt_BR (por exemplo) e agora faz locale... E atão? As variáveis mudaram todas ou não? ah bom... pensei..

Quanto à cena de teres k "re-logar" para o /etc/profile, não é verdade, para tal bastava-te fazer source /etc/profile...

Sem mais...

----------

## jbssm

Calma,

eu não tencionava ofender-te, a palavra verdade é que realmente não foi bem escolhida mas eu escrevi um pouco à pressa.

Acredita q ñ era minha intenção dizer nada de menos impróprio.

Ok, agora qt ao Linux:

aquilo não funcionou pq, no fim eu tinha de fazer export LC_ALL , mas como tu ñ tinhas dito isso, e eu não sabia ... não funcionou.

Portanto e para quem ler o tread e tiver o mesmo problema q eu o poder resolver faça (e espero n estar a dizer asneiras):

no ficheiro /etc/rc.conf

```

KEYMAP="pt-latin1 euro2"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

```

no ficheiro /etc/profile

```

LESS_CHARSET='iso8859'

LC_ALL='pt_PT'

export LC_ALL

```

e depois tal como o Darktux disse:

```

source /etc/profile

```

----------

## darktux

Não são necessárias essas dicas, até porque...

Basta procurar  :Wink: 

----------

